# Beetle Dope Shizz



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i want to start a dope fourm for the beetle so help me out heres our sweet pic thread 







































my beetle lil pic


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (newbluevw)*


----------



## vw712 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (pdoel)*

wow . those pics are way too big


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (newbluevw)*

I don't understand. You want to start your own website? You just wanna post pics here?







And yes, those pics are ginormous


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_i want to start a dope fourm for the beetle 

Let's hope it comes with spellcheck.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (Billsbug)*

lol sorry i drank a lill to much lol i want to start a beetle picture thread like dope shizz in the lounge fourm only with just beetles


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (newbluevw)*

jager = dope shizz


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't understand what this guy is trying to accomplish. I give up. 
*leaves thread forever


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_lol sorry i drank a lill to much lol i want to start a beetle picture thread like dope shizz in the lounge fourm only with just beetles


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (Billsbug)*

The idea is a thread that incorporates crazy/ amazing/ ingenious/ cool photos of beetle. The original thread in the car lounge can be found Here!. The unfortunate thing is that I am not sure how many beetle images you could find that really fit the bill. This will most likely just turn into a photo op for a poeple to start whoring out their own ride.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Didn't we already have a thread like that? Jordon started it, I think. 
Wait, I said I wasn't coming in this thread anymore.


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

yes, i did and its here somewhere. Thats also a picture of my car up top too







ok
edit: This is Jordon on my friends screen name


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Check it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2783796


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Maybe coherent sentences will help you accomplish what you are trying to do here.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_Maybe coherent sentences will help you accomplish what you are trying to do here.









This sez it all: http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...06971


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (newbluevw)*

Dudesickle those pics are dope and fashizzle on the mastering of the lingidy around this hip hop. Ok maybe if you spoke english we might be able to understand your thoughts, am I to understand that you want to start a thread with all sorts of general cool beetle modifications? because "I" like everyone else enjoys a thread like that "except" when someone posts a 24 X 36 poster for us to try to decipher what were looking at. Are we cool Jeeves?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (gilliganII)*

More posts bickering than putting up pics. No wonder this forum is the way it is...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_









I always liked the look of seats without headrests. But I can imagine getting rear ended like that.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Dope Shizz (bugasm99)*

Probably not too great a deal if your car's a something that doesn't go out but on weekends or nice days. It's actually one detail I've considered trying to create a hotrod-look.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

omg this is soo hot gives me ideas


----------



## Adrenaline22 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

I know I'm going to get a lot of criticism but here's a pic of mine



















_Modified by Adrenaline22 at 6:17 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Adrenaline22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adrenaline22* »_I know I'm going to get a lot of criticism but here's a pic of mine









All in all i do not think that is too bad. If anything i think it is lacking a little bit of consistency through the mods which make it look a little disjointed. I like the color matched wheels and the wings west kit is not bad, although not my personal favorite. 
I think if you were to either paint the hood red, or the roof black, it would pull the car together a little more as carbon hoods on a beetle stick out way to much, especially on red.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
All in all i do not think that is too bad. If anything i think it is lacking a little bit of consistency through the mods which make it look a little disjointed. I like the color matched wheels and the wings west kit is not bad, although not my personal favorite. 
I think if you were to either paint the hood red, or the roof black, it would pull the car together a little more as carbon hoods on a beetle stick out way to much, especially on red.

I like it, it would be a cool track car, if indeed it's even 'fast' (can't tell), but it's a bit much for the street.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

What they said.... but if it has a 2.0 then its ridiculous


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Less yammerin', more posting..


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i have photos (that i personally took) of a real beetle RSI in munich germany... i'll try to scan them sometime.

edit:
that black beetle above me is f*cking sick!


_Modified by formulanerd at 4:10 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_

























Perfect example os "less is more"
very subtle, but VERY clean 
I give it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and a chubby


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

holy hell


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Perfect example os "less is more"
very subtle, but VERY clean 
I give it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and a chubby









x10.5K
That black beetle is so clean you could operate in the back seat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

No doubt its nice but i think the beetle boys are going a little overboard


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Just a little..


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*

gotta love air ride.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

and NOT de-badged.








Gotta get me some black wheels...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Paint the mille miglias black


----------



## YellowJetta (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Neither are mine. But I like em.


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (YellowJetta)*

here's mine from last year!!








and hears my current project


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

that would look soo sweet bagged on those rims


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

thanks thought has accured on my mind. have a set of bags sitting at home and if not coil overs.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_that would look soo sweet bagged on those rims 

Are those called "Spartacus"?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

maximus


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

please tell me thats not what i think it is..


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

nah i thought i t was the um j e t beetle but its not its a nitrous bottle


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

if u want more of this go to http://www.beetle-forum.de


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


----------



## ah64gunner (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (13minutes)*

I have looked and can't find it....where the hell do you get that hood?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (ah64gunner)*

(_why does everyone ask that..I hate that..







_)
It's a one-off custom- no one makes that hood.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

Could be a bit lower, but sweet anyways!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_(_why does everyone ask that..I hate that..








_)
It's a one-off custom- no one makes that hood.


haha, yeah, i get PM's all the time about it.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i love the vette rims omg soio nice the vette is my fav all time car


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Could be a bit lower, but sweet anyways!









Whose car is this?
Does anybody make those arches or they're custom pieces? God, I'd love some for my car!!!


_Modified by r0nd3L at 9:59 PM 3-24-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_









Corvette wheels go way way nicer than TSWs you had. Your car is clean as hell! May I ask how did you go around shaving side-markers? I want to do that whenever I get the bumper repainted and license plate holes filled.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

bugasm's car is def clean and has come a long way from when we were showing together a couple of years ago at show and go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You got game now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
::::::gets in car and runs to the body shop::::::::::


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_You got game now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I take that as a huge compliment coming from owners of some of the cleanest bugs around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I don't think you need to run to any body shops yet (even though i know you are). I still have a long ways to go as far as interior and other odds and ends. I think the next step is engine though. I have been collecting parts to get my snail up and running.


----------



## UberBTL (May 31, 2006)

_Modified by UberBTL at 11:18 AM 3-27-2007_


_Modified by UberBTL at 11:20 AM 3-27-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (UberBTL)*

* Whaaaaaaaaaat??!!!*









_Quote, originally posted by *UberBTL* »_












_Modified by Billsbug at 4:24 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

p shop? or not holy cow


----------

